# Droid commercial



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't use many droid OS but this is a great commercial.....they almost forgot to mention their name


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive seen that a handful of times. Never did remember what it was advertising.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, believe it was the Super Bowl when it debuted.....you remember....the game that Pete Carroll lost on that moronic play call...         .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not remember having ever seen it before. Neat commercial.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

From my favorite Disney movie growing up. My son loves it now.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yep, believe it was the Super Bowl when it debuted.....you remember....the game that Pete Carroll lost on that moronic play call...         .
> 
> Regards, Mike


You are gonna bring this up talking to your future grandkids one day, aren't you?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> You are gonna bring this up talking to your future grandkids one day, aren't you?


No, he's just stirring the pot a bit to see what kinda response he gits.....I ain't gonna bite, besides.....I heard the Vols were interviewing him as a possible replacement for their new guy already


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I googled it. Brought me back here so it must be true, right? Coach Carroll and his Vols. Has a nice ring.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, gotta be true.....this is the Internet after all.....does have a nice ring to it tho.....


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My mother in law wants to name the new puppy Butler. Cause the Butler did it, in the end zone with a pick.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I heard that Tom Brady mailed the MVP trophy to Pete Carroll for Valentines Day :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

Regards, Mike


----------

